# Krib fry



## yukondog (Oct 4, 2016)

I have two tanks with fry in both [with parents] approx.. two weeks old, one is a 20 long with no other fish the other is a 40 long community with 4 platys 1 DG, 1 pleco, and 1 BN, in the 40 my female I think is ready to breed again she has been doing her dance and rubbing against the male, she has never been this dark and nice looking. My question is should I remove them to another tank, I have two empty 5 gal. tanks or should I leave them with the parents, will they eat them or care for them with another batch of eggs/fry.


----------



## yukondog (Oct 4, 2016)

anybody?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would remove them to a cycled smaller tank. I've seen the parents kill the older fry before, in protecting the new ones.


----------



## yukondog (Oct 4, 2016)

I started transferring them small batches [4-5] from the 40 to the 20 and the parents don't seem to care the female herded them up with the others yesterday, today I added about 10 more and all seems fine. All four of the parents will get re-homed soon and the 20 gal. will be a fry tank.


----------



## Gasman Garri (Dec 13, 2016)

pulcher or actual Kribensis... i always move my fry to an empty 5 gal to grow to a size they can hold their own.


----------

